# How big a tank do I need for damselfish?



## BettaFriend

How about 2 3" damselfish? Looking at saltwater for Colledge credit.

What is the " per gal. rule for saltwater fish?


----------



## Revolution1221

BettaFriend said:


> How about 2 3" damselfish? Looking at saltwater for Colledge credit.
> 
> What is the " per gal. rule for saltwater fish?


there is no inch per gallon rule even for freshwater. the ammount of space a fish needs is specific to each fish. the larger it gets the more water it needs. in salt water you dont want to keep more than 1 fish of that size per 10 gallons. but doing salt water and having never kept it before you probably shouldnt go under 55 gallons with 75 being even better.


----------



## TheOldSalt

Damsels are mean, nasty, and very territorial. 2 three inchers would be enough for a 30 gallon tank.

If you need to keep salty fish in a small tank, then get a standard 10 gallon tank and get some small gobies or maybe a pair of cardinalfish. That should work nicely.

The inch per gallon rule for saltwater doesn't really work, but you can go with 10 gallons per inch for most fish and get by ok. With small, slender fish you can push it a bit further, which is why gobies work well in small tanks. You could put 6 neon gobies in a 10 gallon tank with little trouble as long as it had a good filter going. The thing to watch out for, though, is what what happens if the power goes out? In freshwater this isn't so big a problem, but in saltwater it's a huge problem. That bowl you asked about earlier won't even hold one neon goby.


----------



## BettaFriend

Good news, I might be getting a new tank from a friend. The friend says it will be between 29 - 55g so I could raise a couple of damselfish in that right? 

I have been very sucessful with freshwater setups. I just want to give saltwater a shot.

Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## BettaFriend

(sorry, acciedent)


----------



## BettaFriend

Sorry, that last message I was trying to subscibe to this thread by email. I forgot to manually press it. Couldn't take it back. Do I have to subscibe (by email) manually every time I post on a new thread or is there an option that gives me automatic subscription to every thread I post on. I am still new to FF.


----------



## TheOldSalt

You know what? I don't really know. I never bother subscribing, you see. I just hit the "new posts" link every time I come to FF, and if something I'm interested in gets a hit, then I'll see it. That might not be as good, but then again I log on a couple of times each day, so it works fine.


----------



## BettaFriend

I just figured it out. It is in the User CP options panel. I got notification that someone subscribed to this thread. YAY!

I don't know what size the tank will be but assuming it is a 55g do you think a...
Humbug damselfish 3"
Flame Angel 4"
Common Clown 2 1/2"
Manrianfish 3"
and some kind of cleaner Wrasse 4"
...would fit?

Thanks!


----------



## funlad3

Critique time... Sorry in advance. I will say though, that no matter what you end up getting in the end will look and interact better than you could have ever imagined. This goes for all beginners like us... Here we go::sad:

This is a recipe for....... Violence!!!:chair:

Clowns are damsels, and both damsels are most likely going to fight to the death. (Gradually when you're not looking, of course!) Angels are also territorial, plus (really a minus ) they eat corals if you were going to have them. I'm guessing the "Manrianfish" is really a Mandarinfish, which needs tons of copepods to survive, (and I do mean TONS). Finally, the Cleaner Wrasse would probably be fine (because rogues do exist:-x ) as long as it is actually a Cleaner Wrasse and not its carnivorous cousin, the ?False Cleaner Wrasse?.

Would the fish themselves fit? Yes, with a skimmer and live rock. Will their personalities fit? No. Can a new tank sustain them? Possibly, with hundreds to spend on copepods and more live rock.

You remind me of myself one month ago. Research and ask questions for a month, and it will make a world of difference. I'm still learning, and even the Veterans, as I'm sure they will agree, are still learning. There's no one way to reef, but "your" way will always work best for you. Good luck, and Good Night Fish Forums!;-)


----------



## BettaFriend

funlad3 said:


> Critique time... Sorry in advance. I will say though, that no matter what you end up getting in the end will look and interact better than you could have ever imagined. This goes for all beginners like us... Here we go::sad:
> 
> This is a recipe for....... Violence!!!:chair:
> 
> Clowns are damsels, and both damsels are most likely going to fight to the death. (Gradually when you're not looking, of course!) Angels are also territorial, plus (really a minus ) they eat corals if you were going to have them. I'm guessing the "Manrianfish" is really a Mandarinfish, which needs tons of copepods to survive, (and I do mean TONS). Finally, the Cleaner Wrasse would probably be fine (because rogues do exist:-x ) as long as it is actually a Cleaner Wrasse and not its carnivorous cousin, the ?False Cleaner Wrasse?.
> 
> Would the fish themselves fit? Yes, with a skimmer and live rock. Will their personalities fit? No. Can a new tank sustain them? Possibly, with hundreds to spend on copepods and more live rock.
> 
> You remind me of myself one month ago. Research and ask questions for a month, and it will make a world of difference. I'm still learning, and even the Veterans, as I'm sure they will agree, are still learning. There's no one way to reef, but "your" way will always work best for you. Good luck, and Good Night Fish Forums!;-)


Thanks for the advice! I am REALLY new to saltwater, I haven't even started. My friend has a saltwater setup. Maybe I can see a saltwater tank setup (I have _never_ seen one!). I borrowed Saltwater aquariums for Dummies for the library. But this is probably my best recource. So thanks!

How about a 55 with
1 Flame Angel
1 Humbug Damselfish
1 Cleaner Wrasse
Don't worry, I'll get this figured out!

Thanks!


----------



## funlad3

From there, I don't know. If you have a SW lfs nearby, go. If there's a restaurant with one, go. If there's some stranger who has one in his basement, go. They're so much more relaxing to watch than FW. I'll be getting one soon, and unlike half of the beginners on this forum, I mean it! Join Us...

I'm done for the night, so just wait for some of the pros to come on and they'll help you. Flame angels are awesome. Have a nice night and first half of tomorrow. (that's when I get on a computer!);-)


----------



## BettaFriend

Are corals a must? Because I _really_ want a flame angel! How aggressive are they? Are they like "freshwater cichlid aggressive"? Would the flame get along with the humbug damsel (assuming the tank I haven't yet seen is a 55g)?

1 Humbug
1 Flame angel
1 Cleaning Wrasse

How about that? I might have already posted that question but I forgot.


----------



## funlad3

You don't need corals, although a select few are okay. 

As for the list, I don't know, and someone will answer. Good luck.


----------



## TheOldSalt

Flames are okay as angels go, so that's fine, but FORGET the cleaner wrasse. I'm honestly surprised that you can still even buy one these days. They almost always starve to death in just a few months in an aquarium no matter what you try to feed them, and are just a bad idea from the word go.


----------



## petlovingfreak

Yep, a cleaner wrasse is a NO NO, it will just perish of starvation. 3 stripe damsels are very aggressive little guys, but cool fish. You MIGHT have luck with the flame angel, but not a good beginner fish (no angels are).


----------



## BettaFriend

I am aware of the aggressiveness of the three stripe damsel. Sadly, I am reconsidering my options (no three stripe damsel).

I don't know if I posted that I want a Royal Gramma above but I am no longer interested in this highly aggressive fish.

No Flame? I know most angels are diffecult for the beginner, but I have heard Flames are relatively easy, moderately hardy. This was going to be the center-piece to my 55g (I hope 55g) saltwater tank.

Other fish I am looking at is the...
Sharp Nose Puffer 2"
Four spot Wrasse 3-4"
Flame Angel? 4"

More fish as I research probably...

Are they're any non-aggressive damsels? I have heard that the _dysllius_ (sorry, I know that is not how it is spelled)(same family as the Humbug/3 Stripe) is pretty aggressive, but iare they're anything damsels that do well in community tanks?

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## BettaFriend

New idea, what would go with a Yellow Tang? Those are somewhat aggressive, right? Assuming it is a 55g tank.


----------



## TheOldSalt

No tangs in a tank under 75 gallons, please. They are fast open cruisers that go crazy in anything smaller, and usually smack their snouts on the glass.
My best suggestion is for you to first get a book solely about saltwater fish before you ever buy one, and TAKE IT TO THE STORE WITH YOU to prevent you from making a huge mistake on an impulse buy.

As for nonaggressive damsels? Hmmm.. some of the Paraglyphiodons are pretty tame.


----------



## BettaFriend

Well, that's no dissapointment on the tang, I learned about that from TFK yesterday. I have read the book "saltwater aquariums for dummies (and aquariums for dummies), does that count? I am learning through FF and TFK EVERYTHING I need before I go find a Saltwater fish store in Houston.

I couldn't find anything on the species of damsel you posted. Maybe you misspelled it? If you find a good care page for it, please post the link and I will look into it, thanks!


----------



## TheOldSalt

Misspelled it? ME? HA! ( just kidding; it happened once )
This is why I said you need a book on the fish themselves, which will have much, much more useful info of this sort. Many of the damsels in that group are every bit as nasty as the rest, but some are nice enough, and very pretty.
I googled that spelling just to be sure, and I got gobs of hits, by the way, so give it another try.


----------



## BettaFriend

Well, you missed afew letters at the end there, I think you missed a "D" and had an "O" or 2 out of place. Google knew what you ment, though.

I am looking closely at this new stocking plan...
1 Royal Gramma
2 Flame Angel
2 Clownfish
2 Firefish

How does that sound to FF?

_(BTW...I have done my homework)_


----------



## TheOldSalt

Nope. Two flame angels in the same tank is begging for trouble.

And a simple cut & paste of my spelling takes you right where you want to go. It's perfect.


----------



## Revolution1221

here are some of my favorite fish, gold midas blenny, starry blenny, flame angel, cherub pygmy angel, red lawnmower blenny, algae blenny, blue gudgeon, clown goby, spotted hawkfish, fire fish, 6 lined wrasse, two spot goby, orange spot goby, watchman goby, sand sifter goby, auriga butterflyfish, zebra dartfish, pink spotted watchman goby, and cardinal fish. of course i could throw the platinum clown fish on that list but damn are they expensive lol. now as for compatability, agressiveness, reef compatability, ease of care, etc etc i have no idea but maybe some fish you want to look into. idk what it is but i love gobys and blennies most are fairly easy to care for and i think i like the elongated snake-like body. oh and probably not suitable for a 55 gallon but engineer gobys are flippen awesome but they will wreak havoc on your rock work. we have one at work that is the only fish that we will not sell because he keeps our sand clean in our show tank.


----------



## BettaFriend

How about;
2 Pectoral Clownfish (tank raised;spelled wrong)
2 Firefish/Fire Goby
1 Royal Gramma

How about that? I think I have room for something else, though.


----------



## TheOldSalt

Sounds good. Just make sure to give the gramma a little home.


----------



## funlad3

Agreed. The wonder tank I saw had some amazing aquascaping. Amazing.


----------



## BettaFriend

Sounds good! I think I finally found a setup that would work nicely! It may be a while before I can set it up though. Thanks for helping!


----------



## funlad3

Don't you have a description? I don't think any of us live by you, so we couldn't steal your deal! (so to speak...)


----------



## BettaFriend

funlad3 said:


> Don't you have a description? I don't think any of us live by you, so we couldn't steal your deal! (so to speak...)


A description? Steal my deal? ...?


----------



## Revolution1221

BettaFriend said:


> A description? Steal my deal? ...?


a descritption of the tank like size and what comes with it and what kind of deal u got on it. and he is saying like if your getting it off craigslist none of us live around u so we cant steal it from you lol.


----------



## funlad3

Exactly. A while back I posted a setup off of Craigslist asking if it was good and didn't include a picture or actual wording. Just little old paranoid me!;-)


----------

